# Bachman EZ App



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Just being curious if anyone here as tried it, and if so what are your thoughts?
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/ez-app.php


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't have it but I do have the Roco Z21 DCC system which I love. The Bachmann EZ app looks like a good cheaper alternative to full DCC. The only problem is you need to start with it from the ground up meaning you can only run EZ app locos which is probably why they introduced it.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Since I now have 2 Bachmann DCC on board engines, it may be hard to convert those to the EZ App. Seems that they don't have a board yet for diesel engines. 

I'm leaning very heavy towards the NCE Powercab system, but still researching. I think I'll confuse my mind some more and look up the Roco Z21 system.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

MikeB said:


> Thanks for the input. Since I now have 2 Bachmann DCC on board engines, it may be hard to convert those to the EZ App. Seems that they don't have a board yet for diesel engines.
> 
> I'm leaning very heavy towards the NCE Powercab system, but still researching. I think I'll confuse my mind some more and look up the Roco Z21 system.


One of the major problems that I see with the EZ-app is it is proprietery I believe...it will only run Bachmann engines and only those equipped with it, and they won't run under regular DCC control. To me its a dead-end gimmick.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are several operating systems that are not
compatible with standard NMRA DCC systems.

I feel that unless you plan a very small layout, you
would be wise to stay with fully NMRA DCC systems
including Bachmann's EZ DCC (NOT the EZ-app)
You'll be assured that any loco you buy, or any
accessory you want, will work with your system.

Don


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I avoid proprietary systems in anything as much as possible. Proprietary systems are rampant in my other hobby of home automation, and I run from them whenever I can.

The whole purpose of any of these manufacturers offering proprietary protocols is to lock you into purchasing their products. Perfectly legitament to do, but one should be aware of the future consequences.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Funnily enough MikeB I had the NCe Powercab previously and can thoroughly recommend it. The Roco Z21 is much simpler in some respects and more feature rich but more expensive. If you want to be able to operate your layout with a smartphone or tablet ten go for the Z21.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

DonR said:


> There are several operating systems that are not
> compatible with standard NMRA DCC systems.
> 
> I feel that unless you plan a very small layout, you
> ...


My experience was different form yours.  I had all my DCC items from one major manufacturer. The auto-reverse units would get to “arguing” with the booster trying to out-switch each other. The DCC controller was not NMRA-DCC compatible with the booster, because it did not follow the NMRA-Recommendations in the DCC-controller “standard”. I agree that DCC is a good system, but it is not a completed standard.
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob

There are exceptions to just about everything. 
Experience, such as yours, are the proof of the pudding.
However, in general, the various NMRA standard
DCC system components are usually happy to
work together.

I've seen that Reverse Loop controller/booster problem raise
it's head before. Some have thought that the relay based
'reversers' are too slow and permit the 'short circuit'
on the Controller or booster rule the roost. There are
faster solid state designs that are claimed to overcome
the problem.

Don


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Funnily ....


Is that even a word ? :laugh:

Mark.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

There is some tuning involved between when the system detects and acts on a short vs when the auto reverser does its switching. A lot of times this step is forgotten and leads to what is perceived as a problem with the reversing loop. You want the auto reverser to respond first and clear the fault before the system sees the fault responds to shut things down. It would seem that a solid state relay auto reverse would work better, but my guess is that the digitrax PM42 can be tuned provide the correct response.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. I'm going to stay away from the ez app. I feel that they don't have enough product on the market yet.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I use 3 PM42's and set their trip points and don't remember having any unusual behavior and 1 zone is set to auto reverse as well that works seamlessly.


----------



## pleiku (Jan 11, 2016)

*EZ app*

I have three EZ app engines. They will definitely run on a DCC system but are only controlled by the app on your computer, tablet or phone. On the good side they have very good slow speed running and they pull just as well as a DCC engine. And you can have the sound come through a Bluetooth speaker so you can have much better sound than from a phone.On the downside you can not consist them and the sound is a generic diesel. Hopefully they will start producing engine type specific sounds. Also, they say you can put a Bluerail decoder in any DCC ready engine but I have not tried this so far. Obviously, an advantage of this is you don't have to install a speaker in the engine itself. On a side note, it looks like MTH is working on a similar system.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Mark R. said:


> Is that even a word ? :laugh:
> 
> Mark.


Funnily enough it is. Here's where it came from:

"The adverb “funnily” is defined by the Oxford English Dictionary as meaning “in a funny manner.” The first recorded use is from a letter written by Harriet, Countess Granville, in 1814: “[He] says she … talks so funnily and sweetly.” The British aristocracy must have liked the word."


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Funnily enough it is. Here's where it came from:
> 
> "The adverb “funnily” is defined by the Oxford English Dictionary as meaning “in a funny manner.” The first recorded use is from a letter written by Harriet, Countess Granville, in 1814: “[He] says she … talks so funnily and sweetly.” The British aristocracy must have liked the word."


I was going to say: it is if you're British...


----------

